# Not sure if it's menstrual cramps or IBS



## DepressionMode (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually cramp a week before I get my period, and the past 2 days I've been cramping bad, they come and go very quickly. I'm not sure if it's my period coming or something else. My period has been late every month for the past many months so I can't determine when I'll get my period again on the last time I got it...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is really hard to know as the cramps from either can feel the same and be in similar locations, and your period can set off the IBS cramps even if you don't get period specific cramps. So even only get them during or a day before your period may not be a clear indicator unless you had those cramps before you got IBS.


----------



## claireelis (Nov 28, 2011)

I have terrible cramps nearly monthly, but approximately 2 weeks before my period. My doctor and I though it was IBS acting up again, but turns out its ovulation pain. My experience is terrible pain - screaming, crying and unable to walk for about 4 hours - sitting upright with a hot water bottle on my belly and watching tv is how i've learned to deal with it. But it was really good to find out that the cause was not IBS - so I didn't have to look for what I ate or did wrong







I do hope that sticking to a healthy diet will help get rid of these cramps eventually. So but if anyone else out there seeds a pattern of 2 weeks before your period - check out this possibility.


----------

